# HAH! that damn 500sc



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2006)

well well well im going to be aquiring my cousins dell 500sc the one i bought him that had the boot prob in the bios ...hes geting a new tower and that is going to be my test rig o fun im going to flash the bios prolly reseat the hs hopefully make it so the post problem goes away and then with the radeon 7500 that is in it and the lovely 1100mhz celeron w/ 256k cache im going to oc the 7500 till its circuts bleed!!!!!!!!! that damn computer will hold its own and actually operates quite well when on but it agrivates me so after i oc the grfx card im going to install all the 3d marks and aq3 and im going to bench it untill i can actually hear it start to sob...yup thats my plan im going to megahertly componently stress the SHIT out of that computer after im done with it if u walk by and say benchies it will crash hahhhahaaha


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 2, 2006)

I believe the cumine celerons all have 128K cache. That means you got you a Tualatin Celeron. overclock the shit out of it, it'll suprise you. They really enjoy running at 1500-1600MHz. Back in the days they kicked all Willamettes to the ground and found the time to point and laugh at them as well.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Mar 3, 2006)

all celeron's have 128kb, all celeron-d's come with 256kb, and the future 65nm cedar mill celerons will all have 512kb


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 3, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> all celeron's have 128kb, all celeron-d's come with 256kb, and the future 65nm cedar mill celerons will all have 512kb



Tualatin series had 256K. The first Celerons even had 64K I believe.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Tualatin series had 256K. The first Celerons even had 64K I believe.



ya dans right its a tualatin unfortunetly its a dell mobo with no ocing options


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 3, 2006)

um quick bois flash anyone?

and on the celly oc ive had my 2.7 celeron (27*100) at over 3.5 @1.7v running well and no hotter then it was at 2.7 and 1.4v,


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Perhaps Systool could help?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2006)

ok guys ill try that.


----------



## OOTay (Mar 4, 2006)

can systool run on an intel board? i want to up my fsb...


----------

